# GÓC GIẢI TRÍ > Thế giới Games > Game Online - MMO >  Dự án Hòa Bình Green Đà Nẵng đã có đủ chưa ?

## ailopdiu

Dự án Hòa Bình Green Đà Nẵng là một điểm nhấn tuyệt vời tại Khu vực Miền Trung sau này chắc hẳn các nhà đầu tư đã tìm hiểu kĩ.

Lợi nhuận tốt hàng đầu, chất lượng công trình cao nhất Đà Nẵng.
Dự án được mở bán vào ngày 19/03/2017, sau đợt mở bán này, chủ đầu tư quyết định tăng giá ngay 5% sau ngày mở bán và tăng 20% sau ngày 20/04/2017.

Với chính sách chia sẻ lợi nhuận 70-30 hàng năm nhưng tối thiểu vẫn thu về 10,5% trong năm đầu tiên, Với sự kiện APEC diễn ra, dự án Hòa Bình Green Đà Nẵng có một lượng khách là các nguyên thủ quốc gia, Giám đốc Cty, Báo chí trên thế giới lưu trú với giá phòng 500$/đêm, khách hàng đã thu về 20-25% lợi nhuận ngay trong năm đầu tiên.

Nhưng đẹp như quảng cáo thôi thì chưa đủ để các nhà đầu tư xuống từng đồng tiền xương máu của mình.

Chắc hẳn các nhà đầu tư khi đầu tư một dự án bất động sản nào đó muốn nắm rõ về những điều sau mà bao khách hàng đã từng hỏi tôi từng li từng tí:

+ Giấy phép xây dựng.
+ Biên bản nghiệm thu.
+ Cam kết bảo lãnh.
+ Cam kết cho thuê.
+ Giấy phép, công văn về quyền được bán.
+ Thông báo tín dụng.
+ Bảng phân tích về dòng tiền.
+ Chấp thuận chủ trương đầu tư.
+ Thông tin về quản lí vận hành.
+ Tiến độ thi công thực tế.
+ Và nhiểu giấy tờ khác liên quan tới một dự án Đầu tư BĐS.

Dự án Hòa Bình Green Đà Nẵng đã có đủ chưa ? Các chuyên viên tư vấn cho quý khách đã tư vấn kĩ cho quý khách về pháp lí cũng như có Phân tích dòng tiền hàng tháng được cho quý khách chưa?

Nếu chưa, hãy liên hệ cho tôi quý khách sẽ nắm được mọi thông tin, phân tích về dự án Hòa Bình Green Đà Nẵng một cách chính xác và minh bạch nhất.

căn hộ hà nội center point - dự án hà nội center point - chung cư hà nội center point

----------

